# E39 Wagon subwoofer



## scott740il (Aug 30, 2012)

does the touring wagon have a sub in it? Audio is the weakest part of the whole car. 
I am so tempted to replace the HU and speakers in mine.


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine does. Although calling it a subwoofer is pretty ridiculous. Not much low end from it. It's in the trunk, right side, behind the removable panel and just above the battery. I agree - very weak audio in the E39.


----------

